# internet filter for fire



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone using a good filter for the internet on your Fire. Paid or free it doesn't matter. Just need a good one you recommend.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I am not sure what sort of app you're looking for.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you looking for something that will limit sites by "family friendly" for example?

Betsy


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

That's it exactly. Want to keep out the smut. Anyone use something in particular that actually works? The one I see in the Amazon app store gets terrible reviews.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I use Mobicip on the kids iPad and Touches, I don't know if they have any plans to offer a version for the kindle fire or not (I believe they have an android version, but I can't be certain since I don't own an android device!), but it is an app I'd highly recommend.

BUT, if you want to filter at your house I highly suggest OpenDNS.com, I paid the $9.99 for the year and get stats and can exclude whole groups and sites and such (or allow). 

Two different solutions to ponder!


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks. Ive looked into openDNS for the house along w Safe eyes which we use on each computer. The Fire is mobile though and OpenDNS wont protect outside of home. Ill look into the other one you recommended. Thanks.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Isn't the Fire an android device?


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

thomashton said:


> Thanks. Ive looked into openDNS for the house along w Safe eyes which we use on each computer. The Fire is mobile though and OpenDNS wont protect outside of home. Ill look into the other one you recommended. Thanks.


I wish OpenDNS could follow my kids everywhere... Sigh... Lol!

But it is easy for the house!

Hopefully there is a decent solution for the Fire on the app side. And if Mobicip doesn't have a version, be sure to let them know you are interested in one. The only problem you might run into is if you can't disable the stock browser. iOS let's you disable safari, so it won't launch and then only Mobicip will run. Sme apps still can mange to launch the browser, so really, it's not 100% filtered either.

Good luck!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I searched on 'parental control' in the Amazon app store and there were a bunch of results: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_8?url=search-alias%3Dmobile-apps&field-keywords=parental+control&x=0&y=0&sprefix=parental

Some appear to be free. . . .some cost a little something. . .some have the app for free but the monitoring is a subscription. . . . .anyway, check 'em out! (The one Tracey mentioned does NOT appear to be available at this time.)


----------

